# BaWaaJige update.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Just thought I would give you all an update on BaWaaJige. He is 6 3/4 mos old. His obedience is coming along nicely as is his hunt training. He is doing about 100yd retrieves, 50yd blind retrieves, he is a natural at casting. This friday we start upland training. I need to get some chuckers from a friend so I can practice alot. We have an upland test in feb and I hope to title him that weekend. 4 tests in two days. He has to flush the bird, be steady at hand, deliever the bird to hand and honor another dogs retrieve.



















here he is with Vendetta both are waiting for me to throw their tennis ball( vendetta) and doken duck( BaWaaJige).

Almost forgot he was in another conformation show in Oct and took 2 first place ribbons ( no points he was only 5mos). I would lke to title him in conformation as he would be one of the few field bred goldens to title. The Kennel I got him from has never had a dog go through conforamtion and title I really hope I can make that happen.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great!! Good luck, although you don't need it. I'm sure he'll do great


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

You know how I feel about this boy!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He is getting big! Good job with all the work you're doing with him, very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! So great and do happy for you! Beautiful pups! 

Just wondering why does honoring another dogs Retreive entail? Multiple dogs being sent at the same one for one item? How is it done?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on everything with him so far Sharon!I knew you were going to do great things with him.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

ames said:


> Wow! So great and do happy for you! Beautiful pups!
> 
> Just wondering why does honoring another dogs Retreive entail? Multiple dogs being sent at the same one for one item? How is it done?


Honoring is your dog without any verbal commands sits or stands steady at your side while another dog flushes a bird or has a bird sent for them. I have been working on this with Jige since he was wks old. I would have him stand beside me as I sent a ball out for Vendetta. I also make him sit while Prada has her runs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Honoring is your dog without any verbal commands sits or stands steady at your side while another dog flushes a bird or has a bird sent for them. I have been working on this with Jige since he was wks old. I would have him stand beside me as I sent a ball out for Vendetta. I also make him sit while Prada has her runs.


Thank you for explaining it!  He must be so excited when he is waiting for his turn!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks so big Sharon I can't believe it! Good luck on your hunting trials!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

BaWaaJIge and I just want to thank all of you for looking at his pictures. Yes he is a big boy. He is about 22" and weighs around 60#.


----------

